# How big is this one



## Jgebb (Aug 3, 2022)

One of several that keeps coming around.  How big do you think?


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 3, 2022)

400

But I know next to nothing about judging bear weights.


----------



## splatek (Aug 3, 2022)

Big enough to be legal and taste good. Also, big enough that if he’s “coming around” I’d stay away from him. He might be conditioned to humans as sources of food.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm no expert either but I'd say at least 300.  Ears small and on sides.  Triangular shape from nose to ears.  Nice big bear.  Make sure you dispose of all your garbage properly.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 3, 2022)

Definitely 400, probably a little more


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2022)

I love these threads!!! It is so funny how a bear the might be close to 200 lbs gets turned into a 400 pounder!  At the most, this bear might get close to 250 lbs.  Most people don't realize that a 200 lb bear is a BIG bear. A 400 lb bear is a GIANT bear.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 3, 2022)

Big ears, long legs, no belly sag.  Not a big bear.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 3, 2022)

This is what a big bear looks like.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ground ID and what is the B&C score


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Ground ID and what is the B&C score


I have never been interested in B&C score on anything.  But I can tell you that bear is NOT 400 lbs.


----------



## Swampdogg (Aug 3, 2022)

Big enough to can him up and eat regularly till the next season


----------



## Swampdogg (Aug 3, 2022)

One of the techs that’s been weighing bears forever says take your high number guess and divide in half


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 3, 2022)

150 

390.  He didn't have a big bulging belly, just big shoulders and rearend.  

He was 550 pounds by the time I got him to where I could get a 4 wheeler to solo, plus it was all down hill.

Both were weighed dressed, estimated live weight based on 20% weight of the organs 

I will tell you this, the longer the drag, the exact opposite of ground shrinkage


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 3, 2022)

170# live weight. I swear I thought it was a cub when it walked right up on my at 20 feet. It had rained until 7am and it's fur was all poofed out when we met at 10am.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 3, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> 170# live weight. I swear I thought it was a cub when it walked right up on my at 20 feet. It had rained until 7am and it's fur was all poofed out when we met at 10am.
> View attachment 1167558


Tender and easy to drag


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> 170# live weight. I swear I thought it was a cub when it walked right up on my at 20 feet. It had rained until 7am and it's fur was all poofed out when we met at 10am.
> View attachment 1167558


Bears have a lot of hair.  You say you thought it was a cub, but most people would have guesstimated it to be 400 lbs. I think all that hair makes a bear look bigger. I have seen bears that the dogs have treed that would be lucky to weigh 120 lbs and some would think it was a 200 lb bear.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 3, 2022)

My guess is 225-275, probably closer to 225. Bear weights are very difficult to guess accurately.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Bears have a lot of hair.  You say you thought it was a cub, but most people would have guesstimated it to be 400 lbs. I think all that hair makes a bear look bigger. I have seen bears that the dogs have treed that would be lucky to weigh 120 lbs and some would think it was a 200 lb bear.


It was so short. And a lot smaller right there in front of me than they look in the distance. That was my first one. I know the difference now.


----------



## Jgebb (Aug 4, 2022)

I didn't think he was huge.  This is good to know.  "Big ears, long legs, no belly sag. Not a big bear. "


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 4, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> 170# live weight. I swear I thought it was a cub when it walked right up on my at 20 feet. It had rained until 7am and it's fur was all poofed out when we met at 10am.
> View attachment 1167558



So....the bass player for Metallica is a bear hunter? ?
Just kidding bro.  Great pic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I love these threads!!! It is so funny how a bear the might be close to 200 lbs gets turned into a 400 pounder!  At the most, this bear might get close to 250 lbs.  Most people don't realize that a 200 lb bear is a BIG bear. A 400 lb bear is a GIANT bear.


I was thinking this.  We do t have bears where I am.  But I was comparing it to a hog and that critter ain’t within shouting distance of four hundred pounds.  People do it with hogs all the time.  Every hog they see is three hundred or three fifty and you can almost always deduct a hundred pounds.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 4, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> So....the bass player for Metallica is a bear hunter? ?
> Just kidding bro.  Great pic.


What's more metal than slinging lead at your dinner?? ??


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 4, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What's more metal than slinging lead at your dinner?? ??



Maybe the best answer I've ever heard.  ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 4, 2022)

I agree that judging a bear is very difficult.  A 400# bear will have a belly practically dragging the ground and often have a stance like a bulldog.


----------



## Elkhound 1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Someone tell me what they think this bear weighted.Killed in Western NC with dogs in 2016.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 4, 2022)

Elkhound 1 said:


> Someone tell me what they think this bear weighted.Killed in Western NC with dogs in 2016.


650


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 5, 2022)

Elkhound 1 said:


> Someone tell me what they think this bear weighted.Killed in Western NC with dogs in 2016.


Massive girth, enormous neck and head that wouldn't fit in a bucket.  590#


----------



## menhadenman (Aug 5, 2022)

How about these two. Big and a small coming in pretty regularly. Western NC just across the border.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 5, 2022)

Top picture 115# Second pic 175#


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> How about these two. Big and a small coming in pretty regularly. Western NC just across the border.
> 
> View attachment 1167796View attachment 1167823


Top 150, bottom 225


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 5, 2022)

Elkhound 1 said:


> Someone tell me what they think this bear weighted.Killed in Western NC with dogs in 2016.


Dunno, but he’s big.


----------



## Elkhound 1 (Aug 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Massive girth, enormous neck and head that wouldn't fit in a bucket.  590#


You are a pretty good guesser weighed 615 on NC Wildlife Biologist scales,tooth they removed revealed he was 15.75 years old.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2022)

Elkhound 1 said:


> You are a pretty good guesser weighed 615 on NC Wildlife Biologist scales,tooth they removed revealed he was 15.75 years old.



Only over by 35, surprised noone else replied to the weight?


----------



## jrickman (Aug 5, 2022)

Everything in here so far looks legal to me, and some just NEED kilt.


----------



## menhadenman (Aug 5, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Top 150, bottom 225


Thanks - they’ll disappear once acorns drop… right before rifle season and dogs are loose. Wish there was an early archery in western NC.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> Thanks - they’ll disappear once acorns drop… right before rifle season and dogs are loose. Wish there was an early archery in western NC.


Used to have the walk up on me bowhunting and the didn't have a season in the county I was in


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 6, 2022)

What do you guys think this bass weighed??


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 6, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What do you guys think this bass weighed??
> View attachment 1168082


5.75 pounds


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 6, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What do you guys think this bass weighed??
> View attachment 1168082



I was gonna guess 6lbs.


----------



## Jgebb (Aug 8, 2022)

I wouldn't want to tackle getting 615#'s out of the woods whole.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 8, 2022)

150#


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 8, 2022)

585 live weight. 

10 pounds of blood ran out of his nose while we were sitting there...


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Aug 9, 2022)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> 170# live weight. I swear I thought it was a cub when it walked right up on my at 20 feet. It had rained until 7am and it's fur was all poofed out when we met at 10am.
> View attachment 1167558


A good day in the field. Twas a great season for you!


----------



## bghann38 (Aug 10, 2022)

Figured I’d could get some help from some professionals on this one. To me this bear weights “call two buddies” but what are y’all’s thoughts? Lol


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 10, 2022)

bghann38 said:


> Figured I’d could get some help from some professionals on this one. To me this bear weights “call two buddies” but what are y’all’s thoughts? Lol



@ 775


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 10, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> @ 775


?


----------



## Raylander (Aug 16, 2022)

I can assure you it’s a bear and not a rabbit. I’m guessing 25-30 lbs..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 16, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1170262
> I can assure you it’s a bear and not a rabbit. I’m guessing 25-30 lbs..


Thought it was a baby kangaroo at first, guessing 30


----------



## cabinetjedi (Aug 16, 2022)

What about this one?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 19, 2022)

cabinetjedi said:


> What about this one?


505.75


----------



## menhadenman (Aug 19, 2022)

Got another picture of the younger one. He looks bigger standing up.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1170262
> I can assure you it’s a bear and not a rabbit. I’m guessing 25-30 lbs..


Yes a cub. Looks a lot like a mowed area on Cohutta I use to hunt.


----------



## Raylander (Aug 19, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Yes a cub.



No doubt. Thought it was a nice change of pace from all the bruisers in the other posts

I watched it for ~30 mins. Little rascal was partyin’ hard out there in the weed plot. At one point it was laying on its back all four feet straight up in the air like a puppy


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 31, 2022)

How bout this one?


----------



## jrickman (Aug 31, 2022)

Para Bellum said:


> How bout this one?
> 
> View attachment 1173726



I don't know that I'd want to see him on Mr. Greenjeans scale with my name on him.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 31, 2022)

jrickman said:


> I don't know that I'd want to see him on Mr. Greenjeans scale with my name on him.



How about this one?


----------



## jrickman (Aug 31, 2022)

His twin brother don’t look no bigger.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 31, 2022)

Around 90 pounds, legal here, easy to drag out too?


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 31, 2022)

And this one?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 31, 2022)

62


----------



## splatek (Sep 1, 2022)

Novice here, but looks like the same bear from different angles making him look like different sizes.  Even if it isn’t the same bear itit teaches me that perspective is everything. I think it would be a legal bear in Georgia, but that’s only because I’ve heard that almost any bear without momma is likely legal. I don’t have enough experience to verify that advice.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 1, 2022)

splatek said:


> Novice here, but looks like the same bear from different angles making him look like different sizes.  Even if it isn’t the same bear itit teaches me that perspective is everything. I think it would be a legal bear in Georgia, but that’s only because I’ve heard that almost any bear without momma is likely legal. I don’t have enough experience to verify that advice.


I've seen a few that wouldn't fit that paradigm.
I've had a few where I just knew momma was coming along any minute and never did. Maybe she was across the ridge or in a thicket and they met up later, or maybe her cubs were born late or there was a bad year for forage but I know I've seen a few alone that I guarantee would have a hard time making fifty pounds.

Generally though, that advice is correct.
95% of the time, it works everytime... Lol


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've seen a few that wouldn't fit that paradigm.
> I've had a few where I just knew momma was coming along any minute and never did. Maybe she was across the ridge or in a thicket and they met up later, or maybe her cubs were born late or there was a bad year for forage but I know I've seen a few alone that I guarantee would have a hard time making fifty pounds.
> 
> Generally though, that advice is correct.
> 95% of the time, it works everytime... Lol


On that note, what's the penalty for inadvertently killing one that is a little under 75 pounds, or for killing a sow that isn't with cubs, but turns out to be nursing.


----------



## jrickman (Sep 1, 2022)

You can go here and click the link at the bottom for OCGA 27-3-26 to see what they _might _do. I don't know that they will...but I ain't gonna test em. 

https://rules.sos.ga.gov/GAC/391-4-2-.22?urlRedirected=yes&data=admin&lookingfor=391-4-2-.22


----------



## GAoutdoor (Sep 1, 2022)

jrickman said:


> You can go here and click the link at the bottom for OCGA 27-3-26 to see what they _might _do. I don't know that they will...but I ain't gonna test em.
> 
> https://rules.sos.ga.gov/GAC/391-4-2-.22?urlRedirected=yes&data=admin&lookingfor=391-4-2-.22


Looks like that's for hunting out of season. As a novice, concern that's in the back of my mind is what if I misjudge (say the bear is 73 pounds), or kill a sow that didn't have cubs with her. I am definitely being cautious, but I've only seen one bear out hunting (and it was definitely a cub)


----------



## jbogg (Sep 1, 2022)

My first Bear was a sow. She was feeding in a clover plot that was probably only 6 to 8 inches high.  I had been watching a young 120 pound boar who quickly left the field once she showed up.  I knew right away after seeing her that I was going to shoot, but I ended up watching her for around five or six minutes before she finally turned away from me to provide a broadside shot. 

 I kept the metal tag as a keepsake, and about a year later I followed up with our local bear biologist to see if I could get an age on the bear.  He thought she was around 4 1/2 years old and said that based on her dentition it appeared that she had had Cubs the year that I shot her.  Maybe the Cubs were killed by a boar, but all I know is I was able to watch her for a full five minutes feeding by herself in the middle of a large food plot where I could clearly see everything else around her.  That’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## Jimmack (Sep 1, 2022)

I always look at the ears. Little ears = Big Bear, Big ears = Little Bear or so thats whats helped me in the past when I hunted Canada.


----------



## jrickman (Sep 1, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> Looks like that's for hunting out of season. As a novice, concern that's in the back of my mind is what if I misjudge (say the bear is 73 pounds), or kill a sow that didn't have cubs with her. I am definitely being cautious, but I've only seen one bear out hunting (and it was definitely a cub)



As a fellow novice, who will probably only ever take a bear as an incidental harvest while looking for deer, I've never found anything that suggests that they cannot apply those exact penalties to any violation of the regulations, though when I asked a GW about it he said there's no way they would drop the hammer on someone who took a bear within 10 or 15 pounds of legal who wasn't obviously trying to sneak off to get it cut up, but he would not say that there was a specific lesser penalty codified in law that they would apply. After that conversation, I decided that my limit is 100 pounds.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 1, 2022)

jrickman said:


> As a fellow novice, who will probably only ever take a bear as an incidental harvest while looking for deer, I've never found anything that suggests that they cannot apply those exact penalties to any violation of the regulations, though when I asked a GW about it he said there's no way they would drop the hammer on someone who took a bear within 10 or 15 pounds of legal who wasn't obviously trying to sneak off to get it cut up, but he would not say that there was a specific lesser penalty codified in law that they would apply. After that conversation, I decided that my limit is 100 pounds.


I'd wager no one can reliably tell the difference between 75 or 100 pounds on the claw in the woods. Without a scale ?


----------



## jrickman (Sep 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'd wager no one can reliably tell the difference between 75 or 100 pounds on the claw in the woods. Without a scale ?



Maybe not, but if I'm going to be off by 20 pounds, I want it to be on the 100 side of things.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 3, 2022)

Para Bellum said:


> How bout this one?
> 
> View attachment 1173726



150 lbs.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 3, 2022)

Para Bellum said:


> And this one?
> 
> View attachment 1173758



125 lbs.


----------

